# Purebond Ply From HD



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Saw a shop cab project posted made from this. It looks like a decent product. Has anyone else used it?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Hadn't seen it before then either. Seems pretty nice though.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just googled it andy

http://homedepotpurebond.com/

seems like a good product
made here in the usa

i don't have a HD close
so didn't ever see it
at lowes they got little made in china stamps 
on the ply

thanks for bringing it up
i need a sheet of 1/2" for the tack box i am making

being formaldehyde free
it should be good for work for the environmental folks too


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'm the one who posted the shop cabinet project made with the purebond. I already have two more shop projects planned for it; one is a bank of drawers under the workbench and the other is a few more wall cabinets, this time taller. I have two offcuts 17×24"; One is becoming my new crosscut sled, the other will be a small router table top.

Oh, one more thing; I was cleaning the shop up from the cabinet project and took my digital calipers to a scrap of the purebond. .745. Impressive.

I ordered mine online they have 2'x4' sheets. Over $45 and you get free shipping. It will be my go-to plywood for most projects now.
It works out perfectly for me.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Nitewalker- Thanks for the comment. How thick is the veneer? Veneered on both sides?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

pricewise how does it compare to other plys?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

NiteWalker, they said it's C-3 grade which allows for voids on the interior.

"In most stores you'll find Red Oak and Birch plywood in stock and ready to use. Standard sheets are 4' x 8' and come in 1/4", 1/2" or 3/4" thicknesses. Perfect for Do-It-Yourselfers or small project shops. *All panels are grade C-3 which allows for small openings in the core and knots in the veneer."*

Did you notice a lot of that?


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Thats still $60 for a full 4×8 of 3/4" maple plywood. Although it looks like a good product, my local lumber yard sells it for $45 per sheet.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The face veneers are pretty thick, definitely not paper thin. You'll have to try pretty hard to sand through them.

I didn't notice a lot of voids at all; a few on the edges, but in the final cut pieces no voids.

Yep, it's $60 a full sheet (4 2'x4' pieces), but that's delivered to my door, plus I get ebates cash back. I'm good with the cost all things considered.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

$45 for a 2×4 sheet is expensive…equating to $180 for a 4×8 sheet. 
I prefer Baltic Birch ply and find it has very good quality..and around 12 layer of ply in a 3/4 sheet especially at $40 for a 5×5 sheet.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

It is nice to see this very beautiful "Made in the USA" stamp.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I bough a bunch on sale a few months ago for $44 per 3/4" - 4'x8' sheet. It's the most reasonably priced option around here. The 1/4" sheets are lacking in my opinion, as three ply's just isn't what I want. I can't find a source for true Baltic Birch plywood anywhere around here and I've looked all over. If anybody knows of a source in NW Indiana let me know.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

grade c3 is at the bottom of the barrell as far as quality, cdx is next i think. beware of the panel thickness as it will vary a lot and you must double cut it to de tension it.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Greg, it's not $60 for a single 2'x4' piece; that's for 4 2'x4' sheets, so a full sheet is $60.
The price varies (cherry and walnut are more expensive than maple), but I paid $15 for each 2'x4' sheet.

When I checked my scraps, they all were between .742 and .745. No double cutting was necessary. It's nicer than some of the borg b grade stuff I've seen.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

try straitening it on one edge then ripping up the sheet for miterfolding without double cutting and see how nice your miters come out. i used this crap called classic core from pacific panel products in maple a1 grade for 78×20 inch doors. they were edgebanded sanded stained sealed and conversion varnished. the run was 50 ft and for garage cabs, after install the stuff started to warp and my reveals went all over the place they are now resting nicely in the city dump. i now call it curly core. good plywood is hard to get nowadays. i also got some wonderful pre finished maple that was made on one of those floating Taiwan factories off the coast and there must have been a storm going on when my unit was being made because the crap was delaminating like sea water was splashing on the glue when they were pressing it up, i didn't see any barnicals on it as i thought they may have run out of room on the boat and were dragging the units behind the boat and probably also tied bait and hooks to them in hopes of catching tuna.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

So, Vonhagen, what do you really think about the stuff?...lol

It is very hard to find high quality plywood, and expensive.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

He can't really say as (unless he is just not telling us) he has never used this product…but it must be crap if it comes from HD right?


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

would you like a full detailed review of this product?


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

I used that plywood in OAK veneer, mostly 3/4" and little bit 1/4". I'm not that excited about it, bit should say, it is workable. One side is better than another. Veneer is thin, but OK if you take extra precaution, and way better than plywood our Lowes carries. I've I do not remember that I could get clean edge without voids or at least without blackened parts of internal layers, but voids are small. The core is 5 layers of poplar with two veneer surfaces. I guess the plywood comes to HD pretty flat, but then they put it on unleveled shelves, the plywood gets warped. And as it was already mentioned, I do not like 1/4". It has just one internal layer of poplar covered with thin veneer on both sides. That way it gets strength in one direction only, watch out.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Purebond is a Columbia Forest product. Really good stuff. Go to TWW site. Mark has a link near the bottom. You can custom order from HD other types and species of ply from them.

I have also bought some from Wurth. Never been disappointed.

RTS


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Visited the local Home Depot in Cupertino CA today. They had 3/4" Purebond, but most of the stack was pretty badly warped. Exposure or improper storage? Just goes to show the individual supplier matters just as much as the integrity of the product.


----------

